# Charot lang



## rain_azrael

What does "charot" means?

i think it means "joke".
One time, I heard my friend saying something and in the end he said charot lang.
PS: He's a gay so i guess its a gay word?


----------



## DotterKat

You are correct.
_Charot_ or _charot lang_, usually found at the end of a sentence, characterizes what was said just before it as a joke or something said in jest and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## soxandnotes

Yes, it means it's a joke or you are joking. I have a few Filipino friends who always say that when they're playing jokes/


----------

